# Can this Godberry be revegged?



## JimmyNugs (Dec 27, 2019)

Just harvested the beautifully fruity and sweet Godberry which, after a few issues in veg did a great job and I have about 4 zips from a 12l tub. So am happy regardless.
But...
With re veg in mind I left a few small flower sites just in case but now I've taken the main flowers, is the remaining skeleton gonna be worth the effort to re-veg?





As the pic shows, i've left a dozen little flowers to aid if I follow it through but any fan leaves i had were too yellow to keep so kept the frame tight. 

Note: I have a couple GB clones in my fogger (fingers crossed) but if I can get this one back to veg in a month, I'll take it.

Never done a re veg so arguing with myself about the time, energy etc...

Little pointers folks?
Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2019)

I personally think that there is far too little foliage left to reveg.  However, it will cost you very little to try and reveg it.  When I reveg, I leave way way more foliage.  Curious why you chopped it down to nothing since you planned on revegging?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2019)

No, you have to leave a lot more on the plant than you have. It revegges from the leafs not the stems or woody parts. I leave a quarter of the plant at least when i reveg...now ya know for next time.


----------



## JimmyNugs (Dec 28, 2019)

Well i had bought a few godberry seeds and all but one failed. 
Even this one had a bad time of things when in veg, so alyhough I have a couple clones that will prolly survive,  I realised very late that i may want to keep this girl about for as long as possible. I know, too little veg left on her but given the decision to re veg was late on, very little I could do. 
Double che king requirements means, as you say, costs very little as i will always have a N heavy drink and some spare light. Will just have to wait and see how she does. 

Incidentally HG, would pruning roots help? 

Thanks HG.


----------



## JimmyNugs (Dec 28, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> No, you have to leave a lot more on the plant than you have. It revegges from the leafs not the stems or woody parts. I leave a quarter of the plant at least when i reveg...now ya know for next time.


Yeah, am realising i needed more leaf matter: 14 bud sites is just too little this time. 
Will try since as HG said, very little to lose, but next time I'll keep a choice set of foliage to stay on her in prep for it.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 29, 2019)

From my experience it reveg's from the the bud sites, leave a quarter of the plant including bud sites.


----------



## JimmyNugs (Dec 29, 2019)

Cheers GD, 
Have placed it in a quiet but lit corner and am going to keep giving it veg feed. Will let it sit for a month and see what happens. 
I have noticed when i clone, they end up (at least I see it) going through a mini cycle of flower back to veg, at least it's how I see them trying to cling on: although that could be my crap cloning skills. 

Regardless, am letting this girl have a shot at a second bloom so will update here if she manages to push through. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't prune the roots, and cut way back on watering . It isnt transpiring as much since it has no leaves and you could end up drowning it.
I don't have high hopes for the project unfortunately. You need to leave as much foliage as you can, and remove as much flower as possible so that plant can shift back hormonally.
As you said, it's worth a shot and I wish you luck. Post any progress!


----------

